# Is there an online android emulator?



## mastersmodo (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm looking for a website where I can walk through android menus, maybe even menus off different types of devices that use android. I've tried to download a few but they seem confusing and I haven't been able to set one up yet. Online with a browser is what I'm looking for but if I have to download something I would like it to be easy to setup and use.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't think you'll find one for custom ones for Samsung or HTC but you can get a plain Android emulator for your PC; Bluestacks: http://www.bluestacks.com/


----------

